# Altamont: 1960s Finale



## cgw (Apr 19, 2019)

Makes Burning Man look like a church picnic:

50 Years After Altamont: The End of the 1960s


----------



## stapo49 (Apr 19, 2019)

Fascinating slice of an era. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 19, 2019)

Altamont. Not too long ago I saw the Rolling Stones' performance from it on MTV Live. 

Look how young Grace Slick looks! 

What a shame that it got so out of hand, seems like they weren't prepared for a crowd that size.


----------



## CherylL (Apr 19, 2019)

Thanks for posting.  I enjoyed the article and photos.  A different era.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 19, 2019)

vintagesnaps said:


> Altamont. Not too long ago I saw the Rolling Stones' performance from it on MTV Live.
> 
> Look how young Grace Slick looks!
> 
> What a shame that it got so out of hand, seems like they weren't prepared for a crowd that size.





CherylL said:


> Thanks for posting.  I enjoyed the article and photos.  A different era.



Good article, accompanied by some good pics from 1969!


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Apr 22, 2019)

Derrel said:


> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> > Altamont. Not too long ago I saw the Rolling Stones' performance from it on MTV Live.
> ...





cgw said:


> Makes Burning Man look like a church picnic:
> 
> 50 Years After Altamont: The End of the 1960s





cgw said:


> Makes Burning Man look like a church picnic:
> 
> 50 Years After Altamont: The End of the 1960s



It’s to bad because I don’t think the writer was there, so he’s taken a lot of liberties. 
I was there and it wasn’t much like what little I read of the article. 
For starters it was NOT in the golden hills of CA. 
It’s was in the LUSH green hills of the CA winter!
Yes, the stats don’t lie, there where some deaths but many less than in Chicago every day!
It was a beautiful affair with good music, perfect weather and the faint pungent smell of grass in the air. It was by and large a VERY peaceful and enjoyable event. 
 I recall it was originally gonna be at the Sears Point Raceway. 
Way better than the overly exploited Coachella Concerts of today!
SS


----------



## tirediron (Apr 22, 2019)

Damn... that's some great PJ work!


----------

